# Mid 1800's



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 10, 2013)

Early find....What I have found out mid 1800's Original with some period repairs. Pretty cool!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 10, 2013)

WoW!!!! I'd ask if it's for sale but likely out of my price range! Nice!


----------



## Blackout (Nov 10, 2013)

that's a great find I like it !


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 10, 2013)

More pictures, please!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 10, 2013)

I just wet myself.....


----------



## jpromo (Nov 10, 2013)

Amazing. Did this come from a collector or is this the first time in a collector's hands?

One of my favorite silent film moments happens to be in Buster Keaton's _Our Hospitality_--a 1923 film set in the 1830s. While his is technically known as a dandy horse, also a little bit earlier and of wooden construction, it's a good example of somebody who looks moderately comfortable riding something which was nearly a hundred years old then! I cued the video up where it starts.

[video=youtube_share;sTtmS_LZgOE]http://youtu.be/sTtmS_LZgOE?t=8m47s[/video]


----------



## oldwhizzer (Nov 10, 2013)

*1800's*

Can I see a Picture of you riding it down a steep hill????


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 10, 2013)

*More*

I will post more pics tomorrow. I bought at auction. Thanks its pretty cool. I think I will pass on riding it down a hill....


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 10, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I think I will pass on riding it down a hill....




Can I volunteer?  test pilot ready and waiting!  lol

sweet find man

Nick.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 10, 2013)

Cool bike is the whole thing made out of wood??


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 10, 2013)

*No*



THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Cool bike is the whole thing made out of wood??




Only the wheels are wood with steel. All the rest is metal.


----------

